# compiling port virtualbox-ose-additions problem



## tsk (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm running two FreeBSDs 8.3 (x86 and x64) in Virtualbox 4.1.14. I would like to use the VirtualBox addins. When I try to compile the port I get a compile error. This happens on both installations. Strange enough on a third FreeBSD installation on real hardware (x86/8.3) I can compile this port (but don't need it there :-( ).

I have analyzed the configuration results of the port but can not find differences that would explain that difference - at least for me.

I attach (in logs.zip):
make.log
error.log
AutoConfig.kmk
Config.kmk
LocalConfig.kmk
configure.log
env.sh

Can somebody explain, what is going wrong?
TK


----------

